# Pet Friendly Exchanges



## slip (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you have a list of Pet Friendly resorts that you deal with?
My wife and I are thinking of taking our little yorkie with us when we make an
exchange. Some of the resorts say they are pet friendly and some don't
mention pets at all. Mainly looking at California and Arizona but
if you have any list that would be helpful.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Jeff,

Unfortunately most Resorts do not allow pets. I do not have a list of Resorts to send you since the Resorts in our exchange program do not allow pets.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.

Have a great day!


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

*Sedona Pines*

My wife was looking on the internet for pet friendly timeshares and Sedona
Pines showed up. It is listed in your catalog and when she checked out their
website it did say they are pet friendly. We can check with them. We are 
thinking about January 2012. I have a week deposited, would I have to put in a 
search?


----------



## abbekit (Aug 8, 2011)

slip said:


> My wife was looking on the internet for pet friendly timeshares and Sedona
> Pines showed up. It is listed in your catalog and when she checked out their
> website it did say they are pet friendly. We can check with them. We are
> thinking about January 2012. I have a week deposited, would I have to put in a
> search?



If you find out that they allow dogs please post it.  We'd pick them over our other choices in Sedona.


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

I just called Sedona Pines and talked to someone at the front desk. I asked
if they were pet friendly and she asked me if I was an owner. When I said no
she said they didn't allow pets.:annoyed: 
I noticed Nob Hill in San Fransisco is listed on the Pet friendly website but I 
wonder if I'll get the same response.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 8, 2011)

The Townhouses at st Augustine Beach and Tennis club allow pets...we are owners and can deposit a week - but not that soon - later on?


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

Joan

I saw that one on the pet friendly timeshare website also. When I called the
one in Sedona, it seemed to me that pets may have been allowed for owners.
Do you know if they would be allowed for exchangers? I would definitely be
interested in going there.

I've got an extra week from a deposit here at Platinum but next year at work
we're installing a new computer system and I can't take off from Feb. through
May. The date has already been pushed back once. It's making it hard for me
get a week planned. 
We're already going to Pono Kai for 2 weeks over thanksgiving, so I wanted 
something early in the year and Florida in January would beat Wisconsin in
January.


----------



## slip (Aug 8, 2011)

Nob Hill just emailed me back and they do not accept pets either.
That pet friendly timeshare list isn't proving to be to helpful.:annoyed:


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Joan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi slip
I think it's time to begin PM's on this  topic for your personal sitiation.  I emailed Sandra at PI, so you can begin conversations with her too.


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Joan.
I sent you a PM back.


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 16, 2011)

This list just came out on red week:

http://www.redweek.com/timeshare-attractions/pets-allowed?page=1&path=/&submit=Go&rentals=1


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to call to verify some of these. I know I called Sedona Pines
and they said no pets. This will give us a few more options if they are correct.


----------



## joycapecod (Aug 21, 2011)

Westgate Resorts, at least the ones in Orlando area allow small pets (under 60 lbs). Thee is an additiona cleaning fee of I think $75. 

Joy


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank You.

I did call The Quarter House in New Orleans and they accept pets with a 
nonrefundable $100 deposit. We are thinking about that as we've always 
wanted to visit New Orleans.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 21, 2011)

Celebration resort in Orlando is pet friendly.  I think the fee is only $60.  

I think the Silverleaf are also pet friendly but I think you needed to be an owner.  When I went to the Branson Silverleaf they asked me if I had a pet with me.  I didn't have one so didn't really pay attention at the time but did see it in the literature in the room book.  

I'm also pretty sure that I read that Four Seasons Aviara and Christmas Mountain Village is pet friendly.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2011)

I've noticed some that were on a list as pet friendly but when I call the resort
they are not. Thanks for the one in Branson, I'm going to call on that one.
That's even a drivable distance for us.  Christmas mountain is too close,
we're only about 5 miles from there.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 27, 2011)

*Pet friendly timeshares/Sedona*

I am slowly compiling a list of pet friendly timeshares.  What most timeshares who do take pets have is one or two suites, cabins whatever they use for pet owners.

Los Abrigados, now a Diamond Resort was pet friendly when ILX and you might check with them.  There is always a fee and deposit necessary.

Their Bell Tower Innwhich is more of a large bedroom/sitting room with kitchen is dog friendly also in Sedona.

Hope this helps.  

Anybody who has stayed at a pet friendly timeshare send me the info to Ossiefus@gmail.com...


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the post. We do plan on going to Sedona in the future.
I'll check with them. Thanks Again.


----------

